# Proper Abu Dhabi search terms in mapquest? Or search engine?



## jgjgjg

All: I'm looking through the real estate websites and trying to get an idea of where certain neighborhoods are in mapquest. 

I'm having no luck and am convinced I'm using the wrong search terms. Mapquest can find Abu Dhabi, of course, but 

"Sector M32, Mussafah Industrial Zone
Abu Dhabi
United Arab Emirates"

Just turns up AD. Any suggestions for proper terms or a better site?


----------



## busybee2

what areas are you wanting to know about, mussafah is sectors and mussafah is not where you would want to live.


----------



## jgjgjg

busybee2 said:


> what areas are you wanting to know about, mussafah is sectors and mussafah is not where you would want to live.


I'm looking for that 3 way sweet spot: easy commute to the Mussafah area (work), nice life for the family, and easy on the checkbook.

Note that I've been in enough major metropolitan areas to realize that that request something like asking for "a pink unicorn that flies". However, at this point I don't know enough about traffic patterns, living areas, distances to make any sense of the map from the perspective of cost/commute/quality of life.


----------



## Andy17

You might want to invest in a book called Abu Dhabi Residents guide in the explorer range. We got it from Amazon and it has a very good map of areas in and around AD. It also contains usefull information about setting up over here. you may be able to find more infotmation on it at " askexplorer.com/shop " You may want to look at Kalifa city A or B or as Busybee says at Al Reef. A consideration for you if you are bringing several children is the cost of schooling out here which is not cheap and most packages I have heard about give a fixed amount for education no matter how many children you have I stand to be corrected on this point though.


----------



## busybee2

if you have loads of money then on the island is fine, but if you dont then look at mbz very close to mussafah but quite expensive, another 5 mins along the al ain road you have kcb much cheaper villa for 150k and still easy to get into town and mussafah, kca is more like 8 mins the other way, but now the traffic getting in and out and around can be a nitemare, there are too many cars..... lots of schs there, lots of amenities yes but only 2 roads coming in and out, with 1 of them they will be adding a new bus station and so there are roadworks affecting that so i much prefer kcb to kca. there was a major crash on the main road last week, whereby the road was closed for well over an hour to sort it out.... i saw it was i was driving into town, and so when i came back i didnt go that way went down the al ain road to kcb so it didnt affect me at all... other people iknow live in kca they were stuck in traffic jam for like more than 1.5 hours. a lot of packages if they include schooling give you a set amount and usually no more than 3 children if you are ateacher and get schooling paid for then thats good but again usually up to 3 children etc.


----------



## norampin

I would strongly suggest buying a book as Andy17 said. This will give you brief overview of the areas. You will only be able to fully decide and see what its like when you are here.


----------



## jgjgjg

Andy17 said:


> You might want to invest in a book called Abu Dhabi Residents guide in the explorer range. We got it from Amazon and it has a very good map of areas in and around AD. It also contains usefull information about setting up over here. you may be able to find more infotmation on it at " askexplorer.com/shop " You may want to look at Kalifa city A or B or as Busybee says at Al Reef. A consideration for you if you are bringing several children is the cost of schooling out here which is not cheap and most packages I have heard about give a fixed amount for education no matter how many children you have I stand to be corrected on this point though.


Thanks Andy!


----------



## imac

Search google maps for "m32. musaffah, abu dhabi, uae", brings up the general area accurately...

Google is quite good with AD, its best used if you know any of the adjacent landmarks, they are usually tagged in google maps...


----------



## imac

jgjgjg said:


> I'm looking for that 3 way sweet spot: easy commute to the Mussafah area (work), nice life for the family, and easy on the checkbook.
> 
> Note that I've been in enough major metropolitan areas to realize that that request something like asking for "a pink unicorn that flies". However, at this point I don't know enough about traffic patterns, living areas, distances to make any sense of the map from the perspective of cost/commute/quality of life.


I was in the exact same situation... look at the general area around the Carrefour on Airport Rd, you can hop on to Khaleej Al Arbi St, and its a 15 minute drive in to Musaffah give or take... that general location also lets you hop on to Salam St and in about 15 minutes you are at any of the malls in AD city... Mushriff mall is also in this general area...

Send noarmpin a PM, he had an apartment in Reihan Heights I believe, if that is still available... probably not, as places are going really fast apparently...

My advice would be, if you are going to be working in Musaffah, do not look at Reem, I initially did, and I drove the route between work and Reem a couple of times during rush hour just to see how it would be like, and quickly discounted Reem... dont get me wrong, other people live there and make the commute, but for me, I wanted door to door drive to be no longer than 20 minutes...


----------



## busybee2

mussafah has a residential area across the main road, also look at mbz or kca or kcb or khalifa park.


----------

